# Hydrotrim



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Is anyone using hydrotrim ? I haven't heard about it in awhile. We got one box for demo. I liked it a lot but our suppliers still aren't carrying it.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think its junk. There are too many variables. If the sheetrock is slightly damp, it doesn't stick right. If you don't apply water correctly it doesn't stick right. If you get it wet and wait too long to stick it, it doesn't stick right. If you wet it and stick it too early, it doesn't stick right. Hot and windy in a building it tacks too fast. In a perfect scenario it works alright. I trust myself to use it, but anytime I was running bead that anyone else put on I ended up stapling half of it. I've never had as many problems and as many callbacks than when I worked with this stuff. I personally never used it on my jobs, just when I was working for or subbing from someone who used it. I would stay away from it.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It worked well for me. I couldn't beat it off the wall !


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Have had good results with it and have used several boxes ( bullnose). Really easy to cut and coat. If the price wasnt so high I would use it more. My supply let me use a water sprayer that Hydrotrim makes . Made it easy and you can adjust the nozzel and spray someone across the room:whistling2:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I got the sprayer and roller with my free case. The good news is the roller works awesome for all tape on metal


----------

